# 2 Failed IVF... do i change something?



## apples80 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi All
Im new on here and was hoping for some advice...
Me and my husband have just gone through our 2nd failed ivf treatment, both ICSI and my period arriving 7 days after ET.
I have never been pregnant and have a low AMH, my husband also has low sperm mobility.
I have looked at immune testing but I have had quite a lot of internal investigations, including have both tubes removed, a hysteroscopy and the baseline scan before starting initial treatment.
We have 2 embryos which are frozen and I don't know whether to start another fresh cycle somewhere new or whether to have the FET after some more investigations?
Just a little lost right now so if anyone has any advice, it would be much appreciated.
Im 34, he is the same age
Thanks x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Apples80

Firstly welcome to FF, I'm so sorry that your BFNs have been what has brought you here but now you are here you will find a wealth of information and support from all the lovely ladies here!

I was pretty much where you are now in December, after two failed cycles, which were actually chemical pregnancies, I was desperate to know what to do to change things.

We are NHS but decided to pursue private testing with the Lister in London and we did a full range of tests including NK Cell, thyroid and Thrombophilia for me and Karotyping for my DH.

My thyroid came back high and I'm on medication for that and PCOS now.

We also had hidden infections testing done at Serum we got a couple of positives and are nearly finished with our ABs.

I'm on a countdown to start my next cycle and I am praying that the changes that have been made to my drug protocol and the new medications will help.

For me, knowing what was an issue and what definitely wasn't was paramount and I don't regret any of the tests we have undertaken or the costs of the same so if you can fund them privately you may find some answers or at least some peace of mind!

I wish you good luck in your future treatment!

Pudding
X


----------

